# Show Off Your T Sportline Wheels!



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Show off your T Sportline 18" TST, 19" TST, 19" TSS Flow Forged, 20" TST, 20" TSS Flow Forged or your 20" M3115 Forged Wheels here!


----------



## Jditom (Aug 8, 2018)

T-Sportline 20' Metalic gray!!!


----------



## Oyster Bait (Sep 15, 2018)

@Jditom - is your 3 lowered?


----------



## Jditom (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes as part of the Tesla Performance pk. I did not lower it anymore.


----------



## Steve Karsten (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks TSportline!


----------



## deadlion (Sep 14, 2018)

19" TST Gray - Trying to decide on lug covers - black, gray, or chrome.


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)




----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

deadlion said:


> View attachment 16052
> View attachment 16054
> View attachment 16055
> 
> 19" TST Gray - Trying to decide on lug covers - black, gray, or chrome.


Black or grey will finish the look


----------



## deadlion (Sep 14, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> Black or grey will finish the look


Thanks, going for grey.


----------



## Steve Karsten (Aug 9, 2018)

deadlion said:


> View attachment 16052
> View attachment 16054
> View attachment 16055
> 
> 19" TST Gray - Trying to decide on lug covers - black, gray, or chrome.


I went with black. They're pretty deep in the wheel so difficult to see. But, they match the Tsportline center cap. Either way the wheels look great!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

So many gray TSTs here... How about some Gloss Black 19" TST?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Satin Black Performance Tesla Model 3 with a set of Matte Black 20" M3115 Forged Wheels


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Satin Black Model 3 with Matte Black 20" TST Wheels

Save up to $500 with a set of 20" TST Wheel & Tire Package during our December to Remember Sale!


----------



## Ajay Patel (Mar 4, 2017)

20" Staggered Matte Black TST


----------



## The Big Bobowski (Jun 3, 2017)

Ajay Patel said:


> 20" Staggered Matte Black TST


So jealous that you got these for a killer deal. Did you have to do any adjustments to the car to install? I see that if you purchase 20" wheels from the official Tesla store they do a rear suspension adjustment before they install.


----------



## Ajay Patel (Mar 4, 2017)

I didn't do any suspension mods as of yet. I will be lowering with the Tsportline springs once they arrive in January. I think Tesla does a rear adjustment to add a bit of negative camber when adding 20" wheels, but I dont believe it is necessary.


----------



## SD Tesla (Dec 24, 2018)

Just got my matte black 19 TST wheels with pirelli snow tires. Many issues with the process but T Sportline has made it right thus far. I hope they continue to do it this time. At least they look good!


----------



## Wizard (Sep 30, 2018)

SD Tesla said:


> Just got my matte black 19 TST wheels with pirelli snow tires. Many issues with the process but T Sportline has made it right thus far. I hope they continue to do it this time. At least they look good!


Hey there,

Amazing wheels, how you like chrome delete in your red model 3? I have the same color but quite undecided on going for chrome delete or leaving the chrome in. It kinds looks more luxury with the chrome but kinda having second thoughts by looking at your car.

Did you powder coat your tesla wheels to metallic gray? It seems that you are in California? if so, where do you recommend to go for the powder coat?

Thank you and amazing car btw.


----------



## x-cimo (Aug 10, 2018)

Anyone with Blue + TST 18" Silver wheels? Looking for high resolution pictures. Thanks


----------



## Edward Reading (Jun 26, 2017)

They have some on their web page, but maybe they aren't hi-res.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

x-cimo said:


> Anyone with Blue + TST 18" Silver wheels? Looking for high resolution pictures. Thanks


Here are a couple from T Sportline's website:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

x-cimo said:


> Anyone with Blue + TST 18" Silver wheels? Looking for high resolution pictures. Thanks


Someone made a photoshop hack:


Bokonon said:


> Real quick, before the people who own blues show up... ... Here's the blown up version of the amateur-grade Photoshop job that I use for my avatar, showing blue + 18" silver TST turbines + OEM gray center caps. It's adapted from this TSportline photoshoot pic showing blue + 19" gray TST turbines + gray TST center caps and lugs. (And yes, I did attempt to shrink the rims by one inch. )
> 
> View attachment 8508


I think I saw a blue one with silver T-sportlines in our parking garage last week. It probably had 19" wheels, but I'll try to walk the garage later today and see if I can find it to check.

EDIT - NM, @Bokonon has you covered.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

x-cimo said:


> Anyone with Blue + TST 18" Silver wheels? Looking for high resolution pictures. Thanks


----------



## x-cimo (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you !


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Black Tesla Model 3 with 19" TSS Flow Forged Wheels in Matte Black and Carbon Fiber Trunk Wing


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

A happy customer gets their new 19" TSS Flow Forged Wheels on their Satin Black Model 3!


----------



## deadlion (Sep 14, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> A happy customer gets their new 19" TSS Flow Forged Wheels on their Satin Black Model 3!


That new wheel design is awesome - I would trade-up the TST for the TSS's. Got any pics in Grey (Space or Midnight)?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Black Model 3 with Space Gray 19" TSS


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Any images of the Space Gray TSS wheels on a red P3D+?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

dburkland said:


> Any images of the Space Gray TSS wheels on a red P3D+?


We are still working on wheel photography, we will post it on our website as soon as possible.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

18" Space gray TST Flow Forged


----------

